# OK I call out Connery



## tinydancer

What the heck trying to get this forum going again.

We can do this.


----------



## tinydancer

I really do like true debate.

Surely Dante cant be the only one and he was awesome btw, great opponent. I loved him.


----------



## Connery

tinydancer said:


> What the heck trying to get this forum going again.
> 
> We can do this.



Are you calling me out for a date, to get married or some type of engagement?

 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]


----------



## freedombecki

As in flirting with disaster? <giggle>  Oh, darn it. I'm outta reps for 24. I owe TD and Connery a rep!


----------



## Connery

freedombecki said:


> As in flirting with disaster? <giggle>  Oh, darn it. I'm outta reps for 24. I owe TD and Connery a rep!


----------



## AquaAthena

Connery said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck trying to get this forum going again.
> 
> We can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling me out for a date, to get married or some type of engagement?
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


Better watch it honey.....all bets are on TD.....


----------



## Connery

AquaAthena said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck trying to get this forum going again.
> 
> We can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling me out for a date, to get married or some type of engagement?
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better watch it honey.....all bets are on TD.....
Click to expand...


Then that is the way it will be..butt the road to my destruction will be a fun one I am sure...


----------



## High_Gravity

My money is on Connery.


----------



## TNHarley

tinydancer said:


> I really do like true debate.
> 
> Surely Dante cant be the only one and he was awesome btw, great opponent. I loved him.



he just gave up on me. said I was full of talking points and offered no rebuttal.. just fled
 did do good with you, though
nobody wants to do this.
looks like Connery is down
good luck guys!


----------



## Againsheila

AquaAthena said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck trying to get this forum going again.
> 
> We can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling me out for a date, to get married or some type of engagement?
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better watch it honey.....all bets are on TD.....
Click to expand...


I'll bet on Connery.  I've always loved Sean.  Oh, wait...


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling me out for a date, to get married or some type of engagement?
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch it honey.....all bets are on TD.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then that is the way it will be..butt the road to my destruction will be a fun one I am sure...
Click to expand...




Wink wink nudge nudge are you ready? I don't know what one I liked more. This one or the dead parrot. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/kQFKtI6gn9Y]Argument Clinic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ok let's make it a cage match. Aqua Athena or Syrenn gets to choose my avatar!

You are so dead out of the gate.



That'll keep you flustered till I can get all my shots in. 

Pick a topic will ya?


----------



## tinydancer

TNHarley said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like true debate.
> 
> Surely Dante cant be the only one and he was awesome btw, great opponent. I loved him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just gave up on me. said I was full of talking points and offered no rebuttal.. just fled
> did do good with you, though
> nobody wants to do this.
> looks like Connery is down
> good luck guys!
Click to expand...


I always wanted that tag team. Like we could be the political Bushwackers or my fave for forever Big Sal and Little Guido.  

And yes for those that don't know the Bushwackers were a real wrestling team. Not what you are thinking.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok this does it. I can take Connery out.

Sig pic by Angels and Demons. 

I will sooooooooooooooooo have him.


----------



## Connery

Ok I would like the topic to be fashion trends and how they effect society and influence voters and whether skinny jeans and man bags are here to stay...











...or something regarding international relations


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> Ok I would like the topic to be fashion trends and how they effect society and influence voters and whether skinny jeans and man bags are here to stay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or something regarding international relations



Seriously do you want to do this. I have one daughter NOT THE one going to Stockholme

But this daughter....My poor son is in the middle of this shit.

Is there anything that speaks to her. Nothing. She looks so miserable. She is a hanger.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh and btw that is just so yoko ono. that is ugly


----------



## tinydancer

This is just nasty fashion


----------



## Connery

tinydancer said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I would like the topic to be fashion trends and how they effect society and influence voters and whether skinny jeans and man bags are here to stay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or something regarding international relations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously do you want to do this. I have one daughter NOT THE one going to Stockholme
> 
> But this daughter....My poor son is in the middle of this shit.
Click to expand...


Yes I am serious what would you like to discuss. I would like it to be something regarding international relations could be current, historical or hysterical.

Let me think about this for a few


----------



## tinydancer

look at her feet. I don't want to insult her Oh heavens thats not the way to go. look at her feet though


----------



## TNHarley

tinydancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like true debate.
> 
> Surely Dante cant be the only one and he was awesome btw, great opponent. I loved him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just gave up on me. said I was full of talking points and offered no rebuttal.. just fled
> did do good with you, though
> nobody wants to do this.
> looks like Connery is down
> good luck guys!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wanted that tag team. Like we could be the political Bushwackers or my fave for forever Big Sal and Little Guido.
> 
> And yes for those that don't know the Bushwackers were a real wrestling team. Not what you are thinking.
Click to expand...


would have been sweet!
we woulda made USMB history lol


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I would like the topic to be fashion trends and how they effect society and influence voters and whether skinny jeans and man bags are here to stay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or something regarding international relations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously do you want to do this. I have one daughter NOT THE one going to Stockholme
> 
> But this daughter....My poor son is in the middle of this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am serious what would you like to discuss. I would like it to be something regarding international relations could be current, historical or hysterical.
> 
> Let me think about this for a few
Click to expand...


Pick your poison.

I would love it so.


----------



## TNHarley

thats a dude lol


----------



## tinydancer

TNHarley said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> he just gave up on me. said I was full of talking points and offered no rebuttal.. just fled
> did do good with you, though
> nobody wants to do this.
> looks like Connery is down
> good luck guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted that tag team. Like we could be the political Bushwackers or my fave for forever Big Sal and Little Guido.
> 
> And yes for those that don't know the Bushwackers were a real wrestling team. Not what you are thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would have been sweet!
> we woulda made USMB history lol
Click to expand...


You pick the partners.............I am there.


----------



## TNHarley

thats the problem lol


----------



## Connery

My thoughts are to debate whether Women in Iran will ever achieve social equality.


----------



## loa

*My thoughts are to debate whether Women in Iran will ever achieve social equality. *

Not in your lifetime.  (Unfortunately.)  Look at Saudi Arabia, which could be considered much more lenient than Iran.   It was considered a big deal last week when 100 or so women drove their cars without being arrested.    That sad showing doesn't leave much hope that things will change much. 

Didn't mean to butt in on your conversation.  Just had to comment.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok we have to come up with a debate topic. We agree on almost everything so this is hard.

I say the debate should be and this will rock peoples socks off...................

FGM

I'll debate either side. Pick your poison sir. Oh and btw your babies are just too cute in your new avie.


----------



## tinydancer

I have not forgotten about you Connery. It would be a fun debate.

 I've finally finished up the garden canning (jalapeno and hungarian hot and yes people it's awesome because all you have to do is seed the peppers and you can make your jelly all winter long) so now in the depth of winter in Manitoba with nothing else to do except ride herd on the liberals up here and focus on the USMB.

So I'm game for any topic. I just love debate. I don't understand why more won't get in the ring but let's show them how it's done. 

Kids these days. Sheesh. You pick a topic and your side. I will take the other. I prefer a true 5 day period to garner information and verifiable statistics and a serious format like you laid out in my other debate. 

That rocked. Let's get this forum hitting the charts with a bullet again.


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> My thoughts are to debate whether Women in Iran will ever achieve social equality.



I know a lot of Persians. I can take any side on that. We need a solid moderator. Your choice. 


Hell's bells now that I'm setting into winter in Manitoba. It gets really really boring.  I'm game to debate who put the bomp in the bomp she bomp, who put the ram in the ramadama ding dong!


----------



## Bloodrock44

Connery said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck trying to get this forum going again.
> 
> We can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling me out for a date, to get married or some type of engagement?
> 
> [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


First of all, there's no doubt I'm the best looking AND sophisticated Santa here (note the high class $1.98 wine)

Second, we will NEVER let you live that avi down.

And third   Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Listening

High_Gravity said:


> My money is on Connery.



Is there a betting forum ?  Count me in !!!


----------

